# Controlling and Recovering the Milk !



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all

Starting to pull decent 20 sec plus shots, but my frothing is still inconsistent. Two main problems I have using the Rancilio ( me not the machine I'm sure!):

1 - when introducing the steam wand, I turn in full pelt, but I get a raucous response from the milk, bubbles and milk flying everywhere before I eventually get the 'tch tch' sound and the spin. By that time though I've normally put too much air into the milk ;0( which brings me onto my second point

2- if I do blow the milk, what are the methods you use to,pull it back. I normally pour a little off etc but not always that successful.

Any tips or tricks would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this excellent tutorial clip from Origins Coffee Cornwall

vimeo.com/67798639

Use Vimeo's search engine, to check out more tutorials from Origins Coffee - some of the best out there.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14542-Cappuccino-v-flat-white-etc

There are a couple of good video clips on this thread


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

do you purge the wand before steaming to get rid of any water?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, yes purging always but maybe need to for a bit longer?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''when introducing the steam wand, I turn in full pelt, but I get a raucous response from the milk''

How deep are you placing the tip?


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just under the milk then bringing the tip to just nut the surface to foam


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's all about starting with the tip in the right place then the angles.

Try practicing getting a swirl going with some water and a single drop of fairly liquid.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi glenn

purged for a bit longer and that seems to have helped!

cheers

stu


----------

